# PSE Crossfire Crossbow



## fishwendel2

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/789601676.html
I am new to bow or cross bow hunting and I saw the ad above on craigslist. Is this good crossbow for the money for a first time hunter? PM me Thanks!


----------



## Papascott

I would say NO. The last I knew there are no parts for them available. Things will break and then any price would be wasted. If you want to get a crossbow look for a good deal on a horton. They are made in ohio and parts are available at their factory and they have great customer service.


----------



## Angler ss

I have the same bow my dad bought it brand new for $80 from a store called OWL HOOT as it was going out of business. If you look close the arrows have 4 fletchings and nocks.Modern cross bows shoot bolt that have 3 fletchings and the nocks just rest on the string not clip on like this bow.So I can't find these arrows and have to get them special made.Papa is also correct parts are not available, that bow is like 15 years old. I don't use mine much I bought a new Barnett cross bow and keep the PSE crossfire around as a back up. Papa is also correct about Horton got one hell of a deal on my Barnett or I would have went with Horton. 
Watch the OGF market place daily and you can find a good deal on a used cross bow. Good luck in your search.

Angler ss


----------



## fishwendel2

Thanks for the good information everyone!


----------

